# Maintaining a Strip Goatee



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

So after having a cats bum gotee for years I decided last week to slim down to a strip goatee (tache with a strip of beard down centre of the gap between bottom lip and chin). but I am buggered if I can get a symetrical line and maintain it. Driving me nuts (seems as if my OCD is not confined to just detailing)

Tips please


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Some type of electric trimmer would help I think. 

I just have the strip, now I'm used to doing it, I can do it quick with my razor.


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

I think once I have got some thickness to it it will be alot easier as the edge will be clearly defined. 

Its the start that I am having trouble getting right when its just stubble


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

What I did was trimmed it to length. Then I had a shave and left it roughly the shape with my razor. Then after that I used the electric detail trimmer to make it the perfect shape. 

Also when shaving, try and use a low foam gel. I use king of shaves


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Might make a cardboard template up .... look like a right plum I know but at least I should get a straight symetrical look


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Lol! When it comes to making it look semetrical, I find if I look too close to the mirror, I **** it up! Make sure you regularly take a step back!!!


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

thats been my problem i think


----------



## dodgy bob (Aug 4, 2007)

Evil Twin said:


> I think once I have got some thickness to it it will be alot easier as the edge will be clearly defined.
> 
> Its the start that I am having trouble getting right when its just stubble


Perhaps you should gow it like this then trim it back?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I just use that electric trimmer thing that cuts from 0.0 mm upwards.

I look good so it must work


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

dodgy bob said:


> Perhaps you should gow it like this then trim it back?


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)




----------

